# I feel like a different person - I'm so happy!!!



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok well lemme start off by saying i started taking Sam-E april 22nd, and i just alos combined it with SJW 900mg 2-3 days ago. It was my first day of school in 2 weeks and it was AWSOME :yes I am usually shy and dont say ONE word around girls, just a few I talk to. But today whenever I was near oen or sitting next to one I was talking to them. And the best part is i didnt turn red, i didnt get all worried, it was so natural. Im praying tonight, and im not religious, that this feelign does not go away haha. :boogie :banana I relize even if it does then this expiernece still helped to show myself what the world can be like lol. But wow i just cant stop thinking about how happy I am.... :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh and it wasnt just talking girls and whatnot...I made eye contact so much easier, didnt reallly think about it. And before when i used to say something i used to think so hard, because i thought i would say something dumb. But now i just talk and dont think, and its so much better


----------



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome! I think the sam-e is helping me too...i have been more happy going to the gym more often, making presentations at work, and just kinda going with the flow...keep it up terrific81!


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

what the heck is sam-E and where can I get it?!


----------



## Sunday Night Blues (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah! I want some Sam-E! I think.


----------



## Sunday Night Blues (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, there's some on e-bay! :lol

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dl ... category0=


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Today i had another good day, i didnt feel anxious at all. Im loving life so much more... MnGirl it can be bought at local pharmacys or walmart even...its pretty expensive tho, i did the math and came up with about $1.20 for just the sam-e, not counting the SJW im using also...but well worth it!!!


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: re: I feel like a different person - I'm so happy!!!*



Sunday Night Blues said:


> Oh, there's some on e-bay! :lol
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dl ... category0=


Wow, they really do sell everything on ebay, don't they? :lol
Is it safe to buy these pills from there though?


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your triumph! That is awesome; I'm very happy for you. I think I'm going to give Sam-E and SJW a try as well. There are so many things I want to do that my SA prevents me from doing so I hope these supplements will help me too. Your story is very inspiring.


----------



## rudybug (Apr 30, 2007)

That must be an unbelievable feeling! Congratulations. I hope we all can experience feeling completely natural in our own skin.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey another awsome day i talked to people and girls i usually shyed away from before... ill keep saying this as long as it happens to show if the effects go away or if they keep on working. Yes i recomend people to try this, oh and the SJW are time release...900 mg in the morning i take, incase anyone was wondering.


----------



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey just wondering how things are going terrific? I have been on sam-e for almost 3 weeks and I have been so much happier. My SA has gotten a lot lot better....has anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

still that same with me, i act a lot better now, still not normal tho i suppose


----------



## waterl (May 13, 2007)

terrific81 said:


> still that same with me, i act a lot better now, still not normal tho i suppose


Hi, terrific,

Do you have any side effects after you take SAM-E? Is your brain as alert as usual? I'm concerned about side effects. I can't do my job without clear thinking. And will you addict to it? If you don't take them at all some days, Will you be back to the old you?


----------



## waterl (May 13, 2007)

terrific81 said:


> still that same with me, i act a lot better now, still not normal tho i suppose


Hi, terrific,

Do you have any side effects after you take SAM-E? Is your brain as alert as usual? I'm concerned about side effects. I can't do my job without clear thinking. And will you addict to it? If you don't take them at all some days, Will you be back to the old you?


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Been taking SAM-e for 2 weeks now, and I'm happy pretty much all the time -- I'm still really anxious though thats why I got prescribed xanax.

SAM-e and XANAX combined with CBT -- I'm a different person as well!!! wooohoo!!!!!


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i dunno if its sam-e or just me trying harder to be more normal but its working fine and i dont think im addicted to them, i forgot 1 day and was fine...and no side effects i noticed


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Well yeah it takes a while for the serotonin to build up in the brain, and when it does it doesn't really matter if you miss it from time to time. You can't really be addicted to it either.

I'm sure some of the effects we are noticing is also a little bit of a placebo, but research has shown that SAM-e is more effective than some prescription anti-depressants! So I'm not sure... but it sure is working.

But SAM-e alone definitely is not a good idea, you need to change your behavior and some of your thinking as well, preferably through CBT. If you still get really anxious some times a benzo can help like in my case as well.

^_^


----------



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

I am on the sam=e and xanax combo as well...i am a different person, I still def. get anxiety, but with CBT I should be better.....I would def. recommend this combo......no side effects and feel normal compared to ssri's..those were terrible for me


----------

